# Print Screen from Kindle 2?



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I was needing to print something from a textbook I have on my kindle because I can't read the table.  Is there a way to print the page from the kindle or just make it a little bigger?  I tried to use Kindle for PC but it won't download the text. It says it is not available for kindle for PC.  Any advice on how to be able to read the table would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Alt-Shift-G  

...will make a screen shot.  You should then be able to hook your K up to the computer, transfer the file and print it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's sort of an embedded image, you might be able to scroll to it and click on it and it will enlarge.  Image might be a bit fuzzy though.

Alternatively, if it's a PDF file, change the orientation to landscape for a bit of magnification.

Screen shot as explained above might work, but I don't know if you'll be able to subsequently enlarge it so as to make it any more readable.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help but it didn't work.  I can only read part of it but I found a way around it.  I went to amazon and found the book.  I used the search this book feature and took a screen shot of that.  Worked well enough that I can see most of the table.


----------

